# real player as default



## jiggsz (Apr 21, 2011)

I would like to make Real Player my default player. Can anyone tell me how to do this?
So far , all I know is tools,preferences,content,media types, pick Real Player.
I just don't know where to find tools to begin. Can you help? Jiggs


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Depends on your windows version,but it is usually at start/default programs.
Select it and click set as default.
Then click set default options and choose the file type associations.


----------

